# Front Tires wearing too fast



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

My front tires are wearing on the inner wall fast as hell. Its got pedders struts and shocks, I know there is a few kits out there that will elimate this problem but anyone know which is the best on a budget?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There aren't really budget parts for the GTO. WHen you did the struts and shocks did you do the strut mounts as well? I would also look into RR bushings as well. I know Pedders and I belive Whiteline offer them.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah its got new bushings but it came with struts and shocks so im not sure but i dont believe so


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Go get an alignment check. Most places you can get a check for free. Then you can see if its wear from camber or toe or even something else. If camber theres kits if toe get the alignment done and if its something else you can go from there. Being on a budget i would wanna know before i started throwing parts at the problem to fix it.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Even if there is no pull the toe and camber can still be out. I doubt camber though apears your at stock height?


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

no it has been lowered and yeah 
I plan on going up to a alignment shop this weekend


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

You either have too much static camber(negative) or excessive toe out, or perhaps both.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

the fronts are not the problem it the REARS ON MINE ??


----------



## SRT LOL (Dec 1, 2011)

have you tried the Pencil clearance tip? Take a pencil and it should fit between the Top Inner portion of the tire when it sits beneath the Spring perch on the front struts.


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

blackplate65 said:


> the fronts are not the problem it the REARS ON MINE ??


Could be a toe problem in the rear or simply a lot of bushing play.


----------



## clouds goat (Dec 20, 2011)

I am a new goat owner and new to this forum. I love my gto but after having my car for three days i heard some noise from the front end. my front tires were shot and the nut was missing from the stabilizer link! i had to order a new stabilizer link and the dealer replaced the tires. I noticed marks where the tires rubbed the front struts. I have read and read all about this issue. my question is has anybody found a fix for this??


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

clouds goat said:


> I noticed marks where the tires rubbed the front struts. I have read and read all about this issue. my question is has anybody found a fix for this??


Check your strut mounts first, radius rod bushings second.


----------

